# New Comer to Halifax, Nova Scotia



## sanket1310 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi all,

Greetings

I am planning to come in Halifax on 27th April 2017. I completed procedure for NS PNP as part of it.
As I am newcomer can anyone guide me with procedures that I need to complete in first few days after coming over there.

Which are best banks to open account ? Can I start procedure of opening a/c in particular bank from here(current place) itself?

Also, I am looking for job opportunity, any good placement consultancies? I have experience of 6 years in IT.

Need help.... :eek2:

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Just curious, what sort of visa do you possess to allow you to live and work in Canada?I

You'll need to prove that you permission to work in Canada in order to get a job and is imagine that the banks will want to see your visa status as well, before opening an account for you.


----------



## sanket1310 (Apr 13, 2017)

I have got a PR to work in Canada through Express Entry. Also I am considering bank option as PCF initially.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah, I see. 

Congratulations on your successful EE application!

There are a number of different banks in Canada, so there's some choice. 

My parents bank with the Royal Bank of Canada (RBC); I once had an account with the Bank of Montreal (BMO); Canada Trust is another one; as well as some Credit Unions (search for Credit Unions on Nova Scotia for a list).

ETA: if you Google "newcomer to Canada bank account _(bank name)_ " you should find info on how to apply for an account. 

I've never been to NS but hope to visit one day. 

Again, congratulations, have a aafe trip up and welcome to Canada!


----------



## sanket1310 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you WestCoastCanadianGirl for your valuable inputs. I have decided to open CIBC smart account.
I do pray your wish comes true and meanwhile I also get settled over there in Nova Scotia.

Can you help me more on IT job opportunities in Halifax city??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry, I don't work in IT nor do I live in Canada (I lived in Vancouver until October '12 and have never been east of the province of Quebec).


----------



## ramanjot kaur (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello sanket1310
Hello sir
I had recieved nomination from Nova Scotia and would get ITA in upcoming round.
Plz tell me the time that took to process Ur application?? In detail plz, if possible


----------

